# Fluval edge dart frog setup?



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever done a dart frog setup in a fluval edge. Can it be done, what do you recommend for such a set up for a newbie? Species and equipment. If anyone has done this could you please post pics. Thanks.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Few reasons why it wouldnt work, first of all, I dont even think the Fluval's biggest tank would be big enough to house darts, not sure on their biggest so dont quote me on that,
2nd of all, there is nowhere near enough air flow running through the tank.
3rd of all, I'm assuming you'd want live plants in here, how would you keep up on maintenance within the tank? there is only a very small hole at the top to squeeze your hand through.
also, plants wont survive in a closed in box like that. they need fresh air, also, how would you water the setup? and how would you remove unwanted water?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> also, plants wont survive in a closed in box like that. they need fresh air


The sealed bottle garden still thriving after 40 years without fresh air or water | Mail Online











:lol2:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha thats madness, but what kind of plant is it? looks like some kind of weed to me, that stuff would grow in dried cement. :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tradescantia, so yea, a weed basically lol. :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Tradescantia, so yea, a weed basically lol. :lol2:


Bloody useful weed it has to be said great for kids growouts,always takes quick growing,when they need moving no value easily replaced to we just burn the whole lot. Ha, I haven't ever bought one,got a freebie, one must have seeded somewhere in a pot I bought.thank god I'm slow to kill weeds at the seedleaf stage. Damned if I would be without it now:lol2:

Glen,it might be worth digging on sealed vivs,I'm NO advocate,but I think you'll be surprised,try dart den

Don't know what a fluval edge is so can't help the OP ,sorry buddy maybe pop some links and dimensions up.
Stu


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

this is a fluval edge.... their small fish tanks.....

Fluval Edge Aquarium 23L in Gloss White | Pets at Home


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heart4Darts said:


> this is a fluval edge.... their small fish tanks.....
> 
> Fluval Edge Aquarium 23L in Gloss White | Pets at Home


*Ideal size!*


For a couple of stick insects, or maybe a small colony of freshwater shrimp...


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Got guppies in at the minute, tried shrimp but they all escaped!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gurnster75 said:


> Got guppies in at the minute, tried shrimp but they all escaped!


Trust me mate, it is much, much, *much* too small for darts- and if shrimp can get out, how would you expect climbing frogs to stay in? I'm guessing the original question was a joke.


----------



## gurnster75 (Jun 8, 2010)

I now understand it's too small, not enough ventilation etc. The original question wasn't a joke, the shrimp got out because the water level sits in a lip above the top sheet of glass. If it was big enough good ventilation etc then it wouldn't be rocket science to make/fit a screen/ mesh over the opening to prevent escape.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gurnster75 said:


> I now understand it's too small, not enough ventilation etc. The original question wasn't a joke, the shrimp got out because the water level sits in a lip above the top sheet of glass. If it was big enough good ventilation etc then it wouldn't be rocket science to make/fit a screen/ mesh over the opening to prevent escape.


It wouldn't indeed. As you've sensibly realised though, it would be way too small in any case.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Buddy look for an ENT style dart viv if you are serious about darts,the design works and folks on this site build them of you can DIY it

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

gurnster75 said:


> Got guppies in at the minute, tried shrimp but they all escaped!


Bud, if you want to ever try shrimp again, give me a shout, I used to keep them big time before I got into darts. Kinda off topic, but the usual reason shrimp leave their tank is too high temps, often thanks to shops etc telling people that they are tropical, where the truth is many dwarf shrimp start to feel quite uncomfortable above 22 degrees Celsius, and will just about tolerate 24 degrees Celsius for brief periods. I experienced it myself when a heater stuck on in my living room tank, and my macrobrachium assamense decided to take a trip across the living room, much to the terror of our dog (they're big shrimp with big claws... :lol2.

Way off topic I know, but I figure you already got the message re the tanks suitability for frogs.  A couple of fern eating stick insects could be another alternative (they like quite high humidity, where many stick insects don't). If you want to check out things in that direction, give them a shout in the inverts section, some good folks in there who are happy to help if you ask. : victory:

Cheers


----------

